# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] Telefunken Bajazzo '56

## apavlidis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.. Εδώ και καιρό επιχειρώ να κάνω μια διόρθωση στο ανωτέρω ραδιόφωνο, το οποίο πήρα από τον παππού. Είναι του 1956-57. Εξ΄ αρχής ενημερώνω για τις λυχνίες που χρησιμοποιεί το ραδιόφωνο : *DC90**DF96**DK92**DF96**DF96**DAF96**DL94**DL94 . 
Τα νήματα τροφοδοτούνται από δύο μπαταρίες μεγέθους D , με τάση 1,5V. Ο παππούς μου, συνταξιούχος ηλεκτρονικός, με πείρα στα λαμπάτα ραδιόφωνα και τηλεοράσεις και κατ' επέκταση στις μετ' έπειτα τεχνολογίας συσκευές, θεώρησε καλό για να καταργήσουμε τις μπαταρίες, να βάλουμε έναν μετασχηματιστή πολλαπλών τάσεων σαν αυτόν* 300a.jpg. Εν τω μεταξύ, το ωραίο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι μεν λύσαμε το πρόβλημα με τις μπαταρίες, αλλά τώρα έχουμε παράσιτα, τα οποία εξαφανίστηκαν όταν αποσυνέδεσα τον μετασχηματιστή και έβαλα πάλι μπαταρίες.. Μήπως θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο;;;; Ορίστε και φωτογραφίες : bajazzo_56_75359.jpgbajazzo_56_10964.jpgbajazzo_56_1165.jpg

----------


## andyferraristi

Χωρίς να είμαι ιδιαίτερα σχετικός, θα σου πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις με ένα καλύτερα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό από αυτό που έχεις του οποίου η δομή είναι υποβιβασμός τάσης, ανόρθωση, εξομάλυνση (τα απολύτως απαραίτητα δηλαδή), και έχει αρκετή κυμάτωση. Όμως περίμενε και τους σχετικότερους εμού (που είναι μπόλικοι) ...

----------

apavlidis (16-10-16), FILMAN (10-10-16)

----------


## stelakis1914

Αυτού του τύπου τα τροφοδοτικά με την μεταβαλλόμενη έξοδο, είναι της πλάκας και πολλές φορές επικίνδυνα γιατί βγάζουν στην έξοδο ότι τάση θέλουν. Δοκίμασε όπως έγραψε ο φίλος παραπάνω ένα τροφοδοτικό με σταθερή έξοδο.

----------


## apavlidis

Πάλι καλά που δεν μου έκαψε καμμια λυχνία το γαμ.... . Δεν είναι καιρός για να ψάχνω και για λυχνίες. Στα 1,5 volt, που θέλω σταθεροποιημένη τάση, μπορώ να βρώ κάτι στο εμπόριο έτσι χωρίς να έχω τόσα παράσιτα. Γνωστό είναι ότι σε αυτού του τύπου τα ραδιόφωνα ακόμα και όταν κάνεις λήψη FM, μέχρι και ο διακόπτης από το φώς που ανάβεις και σβήνεις ακούγεται. Και εξηγώ του παππού ότι μπορεί να έχουμε παράσιτα από το τροφοδοτικό που έβαλε.. Και ευτυχώς είχαμε μόνο αυτό.. Έψαχνα να δω κανένα σκασμένο πυκνωτή, αλλά όλοι ήταν εντάξει. Οπότε ...

----------


## Papas00zas

Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα δικό σου με Μ/Σ 220/3 ή 220/5 μετά από αμπερομέτρηση του ραδιοφώνου για να δεις πόσο ρεύμα ζητάει και να κάνεις ένα τροφοδοτικό μόνο για αυτό. Στην έξοδο θα βάλεις ενα LM 317 και πάνω του θα βαλεις 2 πυκνωτές απόζευξης-νομιζω θέλει 100 μF στην εισοδο και 10 στην έξοδο.(Δεν έχω πρόχειρο σχέδιο να σε βάλω να δεις αλλά νομίζω ότι σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις μπαίνουν και πολυεστερικοι για απορροφηση και άλλων αρμονικών ή κατι τετοιο,θα το ψάξω και θα σε γράψω) Δες το σχεδιο εδω μετα την εξομάλυνση και θα το κάνεις ανάλογα. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35677
Τα παράσιτα οφείλονται και στην απουσία σταθερής τάσης, μαζί με βόμβο απο το μετασχηματιστή.

Κάτι ελαφρώς άσχετο....πιάνει FM;

----------


## xsterg

1. δεν θελει 1,5v. θελει 3v γιατι εχει δυο μπαταρις σε σειρα. 
2. το τροφοδοτικο που εβαλες ειναι επικινδυνο για την συσκσευη σου. η ταση εξοδου του ειναι ασχετη με αυτο που γραφει ο επιλογεας. επίσης η εξομαλυνση ειναι της πλακας. 
3. για την διατηρηση του χαρακτηρα της συσκευης δεν θα εκανα μετατροπη για να δεχεται τροφοδοτικο δικτυου. ο σκοπος δεν ειναι να λειτουργει ατελειωτες ωρες. ο σκοπος του ειναι να το φερεις σε λειτουργικη κατασταση και να ειναι σαν αντικα.

----------


## apavlidis

Φυσικότατα και πιάνει FM.. Με πάαααρα πολύ καλή λήψη.. και για αυτό θέλω να την κάνω καλύτερη εξαφανίζοντας τα παράσιτα της βλακείας που έβαλα για τροφοδοτικό. Αν θυμάμαι έχει UKW (FM), MW (AM), SW και είσοδο για πικάπ.

----------


## Antonis12

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/telefunken_bajazzo_56.html Εδώ θα δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του ραδιοφώνου . Ωστόσο πρέπει να το έχεις πατεντάρει ήδη γιατί και η υψηλή είναι 90 volt, που κάποτε την παρείχε 2 μπαταρία. Για τα νήματα όπως σωστά σου είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω φτιάχνεις ένα τροφοδοτικό με το lm317 και κατά προτίμηση ρυθμίζεις την τάση των νημάτων στο 1.4 volt για να ζήσουν παραπάνω οι λυχνίες. Για δες και αυτό .http://www.vintage-radio.com/project...y-set-psu.html

----------

apavlidis (09-10-16)

----------


## Karny

Αδερφέ συμφωνώ και γω με τους παραπάνω.Αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά περνάνε πολύ θόρυβο σε τέτοιες συσκευές.Πρέπει να βρεις ένα πολύ καλό με σταθερή τάση ή να το πατεντάρεις εσύ..Πολύς κόσμος έχει πρόβλημα με θόρυβο σε φτηνους προενισχυτές πικάπ,μιας και ψάχνω και γω τελευταία, και όλα τα προβλήματα προέρχονται από τα μάπα τροφοδοτικά που εμπεριέχονται.

----------


## apavlidis

> http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/telefunken_bajazzo_56.html Εδώ θα δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του ραδιοφώνου . Ωστόσο πρέπει να το έχεις πατεντάρει ήδη γιατί και η υψηλή είναι 90 volt, που κάποτε την παρείχε 2 μπαταρία. Για τα νήματα όπως σωστά σου είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω φτιάχνεις ένα τροφοδοτικό με το lm317 και κατά προτίμηση ρυθμίζεις την τάση των νημάτων στο 1.4 volt για να ζήσουν παραπάνω οι λυχνίες. Για δες και αυτό .http://www.vintage-radio.com/project...y-set-psu.html


Για την υψηλή τάση, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω... υπήρχε τέτοια μπαταρία; ήταν Ni Cd ; Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τι είχαμε κάνει πιο παλιά και δούλευε... εννοώ στα 90volts . εκεί δε θυμάμαι τι είχαμε κάνει... Γιατί όταν το άνοιξα από μέσα το ραδιόφωνο, οι επαφές των πόλων που κούμπωναν στη μπαταρία, ήταν κουμπωμένες μεταξύ τους.

----------


## apavlidis

> Αδερφέ συμφωνώ και γω με τους παραπάνω.Αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά περνάνε πολύ θόρυβο σε τέτοιες συσκευές.Πρέπει να βρεις ένα πολύ καλό με σταθερή τάση ή να το πατεντάρεις εσύ..Πολύς κόσμος έχει πρόβλημα με θόρυβο σε φτηνους προενισχυτές πικάπ,μιας και ψάχνω και γω τελευταία, και όλα τα προβλήματα προέρχονται από τα μάπα τροφοδοτικά που εμπεριέχονται.


 Με κάνει εντύπωση, που πολλοί ηλεκτρονικοί σήμερα, τα προτείνουν ακόμη για την τροφοδοσία πολλών συσκευών.. Τι να πω.. Το λέω γιατί σε ένα σύστημα συναγερμού που είδα σε κάποιο μέρος είχε τροφοδοσία για κάποια μέρη του από δύο τέτοια τροφοδοτικά.. Από πασίγνωστη εταιρία υπηρεσιών ασφάλειας στο Ηράκλειο.

----------

